# Too many images??



## Philippa

Help!!! I'm trying to answer a post with corrections in a quote, a few smilies (I think!!) several bolds * and colours and [s] thingies and it won't let me post?



			You have included too many images in your signature or in your previous post. Please go back and correct the problem and then continue again. 

Images include use of smilies, the vB code  tag and HTML <img> tags. The use of these is all subject to them being enabled by the administrator.[/QUOTE]
Do these all count towards the total? Are the bits in square brackets all vB code? Could someone please tell me what the limit is?
Thanks in advance for your help, guys! (and I'm sorry of someone has already asked this)
Un saludo
Philippa :)
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Hey girlfriend! Long time no see!   


You can only include 10 images in one post. (Post #6)

So, what do you think now? Did you have more than 10?


----------



## Philippa

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Hey girlfriend! Long time no see!
> You can only include 10 images in one post. (Post #6)
> So, what do you think now? Did you have more than 10?


Ah, okay, thank you, Venusita!! I can only count 9 (some are in the quote, they're not really mine - I'm not really going mad on smilies!!!). I'm going to try taking some out and see what happens.
P


----------



## VenusEnvy

Philippa said:
			
		

> Ah, okay, thank you, Venusita!! I can only count 9 (some are in the quote, they're not really mine - I'm not really going mad on smilies!!!). I'm going to try taking some out and see what happens.
> P



So, the ones in what you're quoting count? Maybe the ones in your signature count, too? . . .  ::shrugs shoulders::


----------



## Philippa

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> So, the ones in what you're quoting count? Maybe the ones in your signature count, too? . . .  ::shrugs shoulders::


Okay, I've done it!! Yes, I think the one in my signature counted too. And at least one was an 'accident'!! and they are rather tricky to count!!
Thanks a lot for you help.
Better do some teaching!!
Love Philippa


----------



## VenusEnvy

Philippa said:
			
		

> Okay, I've done it!! Yes, I think the one in my signature counted too. And at least one was an 'accident'!! and they are rather tricky to count!!


Yah, I took a sneak peak so see what you were talkin about. Yep, there sure were a lotta smilies!


----------



## cuchuflete

You can reduce the quotes count by being simple and old-fashioned and using these:

*"*quoted text*"*


----------



## elroy

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> You can reduce the quotes count by being simple and old-fashioned and using these:
> 
> *"*quoted text*"*


 
But quotes don't count toward the overall number of "allowed images," do they?


----------



## cuchuflete

No, Elroy, "" do not, but 





> tags like these may...I'm not sure


You can experiment by sending me a PM with ten check marks and one of these.  If they count, you should get an error message.

cuchu


----------



## elroy

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> No, Elroy, "" do not, but
> You can experiment by sending me a PM with ten check marks and one of these. If they count, you should get an error message.
> 
> cuchu


 
I just tried and got no error message.

It seems the tags have no effect on the number of images allowed.

EDIT: Further tests have led Cuchu and me to conclude that the 10-image limit does not apply to PMs.


----------



## maxiogee

I wished to put ticks and crosses where appropriate in my response to this posting, but I was told that I am limited to 8 images in a post. I can understand why, but could it be possible to declassify ticks and crosses?



			
				tia_tula said:
			
		

> 1. b) choice
> 2. c) parted out
> 3. d) winnings
> 4. c) jeopardised
> 5. c) replaced
> 6. c) worship
> 7. a) lightest
> 8. c) control
> 9. a) pulled out
> 10. e) range


----------



## Jana337

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I wished to put ticks and crosses where appropriate in my response to this posting, but I was told that I am limited to 8 images in a post. I can understand why, but could it be possible to declassify ticks and crosses?


I don't know whether it is technically possible, but if not, I've seen people use* V *and *X* instead. 

Jana


----------

